# Silicone Spatula Scraper



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

CI magazine said they liked the Rubbermade Silicone Spatula Scraper but i like the KitchenAid more. They said the handle type made one better than the other but can't see why then they picked RubberMaid. Their handle is flat while Kitchenaid is round and i find the flat handles don't feel right in your hand and when using them with stiff mixes the handle start to turn in your hand since you can't get a solid grip. The kitchenaid being round gives you a much tighter grip and makes it eaiser to stir thick batters. 

What do you think and which handle type do you like more?


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Any handle whereby the "handle" and working end are all one solid piece. 

Seperate handles can come apart and food can find it's way into the crevice where the two parts are joined.

Mark


----------



## sushigaijin (Apr 12, 2005)

i disagree.

i think that a flat handle is superior to a round handle. a round handle spins in my grip where a flat handle allows some torque. if the head seperates from the handle, it is easy to recombine the two. seperate to wash, and everything is sanitary.

E


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

It's not convenient to recombine the head when it's buried in the beaten egg whites you're trying to fold into something else.

I don't know if you've ever tried, but it's nearly impossible to completely clean all the food out that gets lodged in the narrow channel of the head. This is now a bacteria trap.

And, once the head comes loose from regular usage, it then starts to slip off more frequently.

Check out the 5th paragraph in this article from Gourmet News:

http://66.218.69.11/search/cache?p=a...icp=1&.intl=us

Mark


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I find one piece units fail more. The shaft is the same material as the handle and thinner and in a thick mix, it can't take teh strain. I like metal shafts, but not a metal handle necessarily.

As to handles, yes, I like some flattishness over a round handle.

Phil


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Was the Le Creuset spatula included in the testing?


----------



## mangilao30 (Apr 14, 2005)

I love the Le Creuset spatulas and will swear by them. They are flat handled and the head comes apart from the handle, in three years mine don't come apart when I am using them.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Thanks for the input. I like the ergonomic handle. So to inform an issue that has been brought up in this thread... how easy is it to successfully clean the area the handle goes into? Do you just use your dishwasher?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

We were sent a memo by our local health dept. to discontinue the use of the old commercial style rubber spats. The white one piece made with soft rubber. The breaking and the chipping was just too much. The replacement one piece plastic/silicone are harder but way more brittle and useless in a pastry kitchen. They snap and are unyielding to corners. I have switched to the 500+ red silicone with softened rectangle metal shaft. I have not replaced one yet. We use these for everything including sugar. The only neg. for me is there is no way to hang them and we are not allowed to store anything in containers.
I'm all for the silicon products until it comes to mitts. I have not tried the pure silicone mitts but I have tried the cloth with the silicone woven in. WATCH OUT!! these have a tendancy to very sneakily smolder when touched by a flame. I had torched one a little bit and that puppy smolded red for at least 10 hrs. on top of the oven. This was only one kind and they came in unmarked. I immediately switched back to tthe cloth that produces a nice flame when lit.:smoking:


----------



## plongeur (Aug 1, 2005)

The two-piece ones are easy to clean - pull them apart, wash the handle under running water with your sponge/brush/whatever of choice and soap product; then I hold the flat part under the running hot water with the water running into the hole where the handle fits. Be careful you don't get the splash back pointed at yourself, make sure a stagiaire breaks the water's fall instead. Run the water a few seconds and all the crud will come out. Then I pass them through the dishwasher and reassemble.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I've sworn off the two-piece scrapers, although I've got two or three. I do like the flat handle, but the bacteria aspect doesn't sit well with me. I bought two Zyliss silicone scrapers (one spatula, one "spoonula") and liked them until I tried folding nuts into cookie dough. The handles are round and made of the same material as the scraper.

Apparently, Zyliss has redesigned these scrapers, giving them a more ergonomically correct handle that is made of firmer material. Have a look:

http://www.lnt.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1433506

When I get around to it, I'll take a look at it and see if it fits my hand. The price isn't bad.


----------



## gravyboat (May 3, 2005)

Rubbermaid have been around for for about 15 years without changing design that it means THEY ARE GOOD. 
Designed to do the job and last - that it all they are for. Like them or not.


----------

